
Quasimusic: music from quasiperiodic tilings (2012) - goodmachine
http://www.gregegan.net/APPLETS/34/34.html
======
emredjan
2012, the year we still could run Java applets inside our browsers.

~~~
wiz21c
or not, I'm behind a corporate firewall and it doesn't start (although we're a
99% java company :-) )

~~~
yathern
I think you're in agreement! In 2012 you could run Java in the browser. Not so
much in 2018.

------
vilhelm_s
Also worth mentioning Matthew Skala's "Black Swan Suite", another set of music
generated from quasiperiodic tilings. He has a nice writeup explaining how it
works.

[http://audio.northcoastsynthesis.com/index.php?a=blackswan](http://audio.northcoastsynthesis.com/index.php?a=blackswan)

------
adamnemecek
I’ve been working on a daw that integrares done of these ideas to make you
more productive. [https://www.ngrid.io](https://www.ngrid.io)

------
mitchtbaum
Could someone with Java post what produces somewhere, eg. transfer.sh

~~~
vilhelm_s
The linked pieces by John Baez
([http://math.ucr.edu/home/baez/music/quasimusic/](http://math.ucr.edu/home/baez/music/quasimusic/))
are mp3s, so they at least are easy to play.

